# Sticky  Choosing The Right Ag Tire



## Vol

This is a very good source for FAQ when purchasing Ag tires....it is by Firestone but is a good source for all of us whether you use Firestones or not. This is being pinned for future references.

Regards,Mike

http://www.firestoneag.com/en/tire-info/frequently-asked-questions/default.aspx#a8


----------



## shortrow

I'm a firm believer in the Firestones. Good ol' "gum dipped" 151's on my 1975 Ford 2000. Original tires and will probably outlast me. 23 degree super all tracs on the 7610, destination mt's on my truck. Good service life and performance.........field and road.


----------



## somedevildawg

I'll be replacing 4 on my 6420 this winter, good lord willin and the creek don't rise....plannin on using the Firestone tires, perusing their website is informative.....thanks for the link, timely


----------



## swmnhay

I've been replaceing tractor tires with Firestones.I had 2 fwa good year tires fail.side walls cracked and one blew out.Good Year would not stand behind them with 60% tread,they said that tire was discontinued.Also had some good year pickup tires split down the middle of thread.Good Year lost my business when they wouldn't stand behind there product.


----------



## LCF

I've also had bad luck with good year tires. Same deal, sidewalks cracking


----------



## Waterway64

Goodyear and Titan are the same company and I want neither.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Waterway64 said:


> Goodyear and Titan are the same company and I want neither.


Yeah, they are now... don't know how long it's been that way, but I don't want anything to do with Goodyear crap... so now that includes Titan as well.

Titan USED to have a good reputation and a good name. Being associated with Goodyear IMHO really puts them down in the dirt IMHO.

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tx Jim

I have a pair of Continental radial rear tires on my JD 4255 that are over 10 yrs old. Left side tire is over 15 yrs old. They have been driven many,many miles on a blacktop with NO wear pattern on lugs. Back when I plowed I thought their traction in loose soil left some to be desired.


----------



## mlappin

Had to break down and get new grain cart tires this fall, the old bias ply 30.5x32's were starting to show their age, was afraid to run em too low because of the sidewalls, grain cart is now sporting brand new Michelin Mega X Bibs, 800/65x32's. Michelin rep stopped in, running 12 PSI in em, when loaded they are a full foot wider on bottom than when empty, carts leaving less of a track than the tractor.

Anybody who run those old bias ply 32's knows how they are more round than flat across the tread, was afraid they were concentrating too much weight right in the centers, these new Mega X Bibs are so flat you can place a straight edge across em.

Wanted to go with 900's but would not have fit without hub spacers or axle extensions, or could have cut crickets into the side of the grain cart, the way it is now the outside of the grain cart tires match up with the outside of the duals on the tractor.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Tx Jim said:


> I have a pair of Continental radial rear tires on my JD 4255 that are over 10 yrs old. Left side tire is over 15 yrs old. They have been driven many,many miles on a blacktop with NO wear pattern on lugs. Back when I plowed I thought their traction in loose soil left some to be desired.


 I always had good luck with Continental tires... I used to run the 80,000 mile Conti-tracks on my SuperCrew... good tires, they'd hold up for every mile of that 80,000. Unfortunately a few years ago Walmart quit carrying them. I guess they were too good.

Later! OL J R


----------



## rb465

Michelin are what we run. They out last our fancy fire stones 2 to one.


----------



## shortrow2

rb465 said:


> Michelin are what we run. They out last our fancy fire stones 2 to one.


I'm surprised with this, that's a big gap.


----------



## somedevildawg

Michelin are higher than giraffe ears here.....

I wanted to update my post to this thread years ago.....I did replace the front tires on my 6420 with an "off brand" radial, after two years (500 hrs) they look very good, lots of road travel. Interestingly enuf, the GoodYear rears are from the factory, 13 years old and 7500hrs.....need replacing but not this year, no cracks at all.....


----------



## 32-0-0

somedevildawg said:


> Michelin are higher than giraffe ears here.....
> 
> I wanted to update my post to this thread years ago.....I did replace the front tires on my 6420 with an "off brand" radial, after two years (500 hrs) they look very good, lots of road travel. Interestingly enuf, the GoodYear rears are from the factory, 13 years old and 7500hrs.....need replacing but not this year, no cracks at all.....


I'm going to have to replace the fronts on my 6415 this winter...what brand did you end up with somedevildawg?


----------



## mlappin

Have a set of Mitas on the rear of our MF8160. Seem to be holding up very well, maybe four years old now and no signs of stubble damage yet from being on the grain cart in the fall and no-tilling beans into corn stubble in the spring.


----------



## Trillium Farm

mlappin said:


> Have a set of Mitas on the rear of our MF8160. Seem to be holding up very well, maybe four years old now and no signs of stubble damage yet from being on the grain cart in the fall and no-tilling beans into corn stubble in the spring.


MITAS are very good tires, not well known in North America,but very well thought of in Europe.


----------



## carcajou

Thought id pass this on. My go to Firestone tire, Super all traction FWD bias has been discontinued. They were a great loader tire with bars spaced close together, no sidewall squat, and long tire life (7000 hrs plus.) these do not tear up hayfields cornering or leave bar marks like radials. I managed to find one more set in a tire shops inventory after making about 15 calls, none in Firestones warehouse in the size i need. If you need any i suggest you get them soon.


----------



## JMH

BKTs are not bad.


----------

